#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Professional Ethics and Human Values by Nagrazan

## JGIREESH

Professional Ethics and Human Values by Nagrazan Click Here Download Pdf Free

Chapter 1 – Human Values .................................................................................. 1–21
1.0 Objectives ...................................................................................................... 1
1.1 Morals ........................................................................................................... 2
1.2 Values ............................................................................................................ 2
1.3 Ethics ............................................................................................................ 5
1.4 Integrity ......................................................................................................... 5
1.5 Work ethics .................................................................................................... 5
1.6 Service learning .............................................................................................. 7
1.7 Virtues ........................................................................................................... 8
1.8 Respect for others ........................................................................................... 9
1.9 Living peacefully ............................................................................................ 9
1.10 Caring ...........................................................................................................10
1.11 Sharing .........................................................................................................10
1.12 Honesty .........................................................................................................11
1.13 Courage ........................................................................................................12
1.14 Valuing time ..................................................................................................13
1.15 Cooperation ...................................................................................................13
1.16 Commitment .................................................................................................14
1.17 Empathy .......................................................................................................14
1.18 Self-confidence ..............................................................................................15
1.19 Challenges in the work place ...........................................................................16
1.20 Spirituality ....................................................................................................20
xii A Textbook on Professional Ethics and Human Values
Chapter 2 – Engineering Ethics ......................................................................... 22–44
2.0 Overview ......................................................................................................22
2.1 Senses of engineering ethics ............................................................................23
2.2 Variety of moral issues ....................................................................................23
2.3 Types of inquiries ..........................................................................................24
2.4 Moral dilemma ..............................................................................................25
2.5 Moral autonomy ............................................................................................26
2.6 Moral development (theories) ..........................................................................27
2.7 Consensus and controversy ..............................................................................29
2.8 Profession .....................................................................................................29
2.9 Models of professional roles ............................................................................31
2.10 Responsibility ................................................................................................32
2.11 Theories about right action (Ethical theories) ....................................................36
2.12 Self-control ...................................................................................................41
2.13 Self-interest ...................................................................................................41
2.14 Customs ........................................................................................................41
2.15 Religion ........................................................................................................42
2.16 Self-respect ...................................................................................................43
2.17 Case study: Choice of the theory ......................................................................43
Chapter 3 – Engineering as Social Exprimentation .......................................... 45–54
3.0 Engineering as experimentation .......................................................................45
3.1 Engineers as responsible experimenters ............................................................48
3.2 Codes of ethics ..............................................................................................49
3.3 Industrial standards ........................................................................................51
3.4 A balanced outlook on law ..............................................................................51
3.5 Case study: The challenger ..............................................................................52
Chapter 4 – Safety, Responsibilities and Rights ................................................ 55–89
4.0 Safety definition ............................................................................................55
4.1 Safety and risk ...............................................................................................56
4.2 Risk analysis ..................................................................................................56
4.3 Assessment of safety and risk ..........................................................................65
4.4 Safe exit ........................................................................................................66
4.5 Risk-benefit analysis .......................................................................................66
4.6 Sefety lessons from ‘the challenger’ .................................................................68
4.7 Case study: Power plants .................................................................................69
4.8 Collegiality and loyalty ...................................................................................71
Contents xiii
4.9 Collective bargaining ......................................................................................72
4.10 Confidentiality ...............................................................................................74
4.11 Conflict of interests ........................................................................................77
4.12 Occupational crime ........................................................................................78
4.13 Human rights .................................................................................................80
4.14 Employee rights .............................................................................................81
4.15 Whistle blowing .............................................................................................83
4.16 Intellectual property rights ..............................................................................85
Chapter 5 – Global Issues ................................................................................ 90–118
5.0 Globalization .................................................................................................90
5.1 Multinational corporations ..............................................................................90
5.2 Environmental ethics ......................................................................................94
5.3 Computer ethics .............................................................................................97
5.4 Weapons development .................................................................................. 102
5.5 Engineers as managers .................................................................................. 103
5.6 Consulting engineers .................................................................................... 104
5.7 Engineers as expert witness .......................................................................... 105
5.8 Engineers as advisors in planning and policy making ...................................... 107
5.9 Moral leadership .......................................................................................... 108
5.10 Codes of ethics ............................................................................................ 109
5.11 Engineering council of India ......................................................................... 118
5.12 Codes of ethics for TATA group .................................................................... 118
5.13 Ethics and codes of business conduct in MNC ................................................. 118
Bibliography ........................................................................................................... 119
Case Studies ............................................................................................................ 120
Question Bank Part-A ............................................................................................ 140
Question Bank Part-B ............................................................................................ 154
Questions and Answers – Beyond the syllabus ...................................................... 166





  Similar Threads: Human Values & Ethics App Professional ethics and human values full notes ebook free download pdf professional ethics Ethics, values & positive work ethics complete notes ebook free download ppt Professional Ethics And Human Values eBOOKS/PPT Downloads............

----------

